
Google’s Duplex is rolling out to Pixel owners – here’s how it works - heinrichf
https://venturebeat.com/2018/11/21/googles-duplex-is-rolling-out-to-pixel-owners-heres-how-it-works/
======
heinrichf
Interesting comment at the end:

> If they respond with “I don’t want to be recorded” or some variation of the
> phrase, the call is handed off to a human operator on an unrecorded line.
> (Those operators also annotate the call transcripts used to train Duplex’s
> algorithms.)

